# Need some information



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Im 15 and have decided to start an HO scale layout. Forgive me if i sound like an idiot but ill try to make sense...

I want my trains ot run smoothly. For example if you buy one from walmart, go home and set it up it runs extremely fast and it just looks unrealistic...kinda hard for me to explain. But anyway i want it to look realistic. If i understand correctly having one of those trainmaster remote transformers will help this? (maybe? yes? no? lol) and good track and a higher quality train? Also I want to be able to controll each train individually for example... you put 2 trains on a single track and hook up the transformer...they're both gonna go right? Well say i want to put one on a siding and make it stay put! How would i do that? I apologize if this is too long and makes no sense...just bare with me and if you have any advice let me know. Also whats DCC??? i see that everywhere!!! 

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello im 13 and done trains since I was little I shold be able to help you.
DCC- Digital Comad Controll
I have one and I highly rcomend it but it costs almost $400
What kind of locomotive is it? 
If it is bachman or lifelike its problaby just a bad loco.
I suggest going to a hobby store and buying an athearn locomotive which are much higher in quality and will run more of the way youwant it to.
If that does not work it is problably the power pack.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you. Ive messed with my 3 O guage since i was tiny but i have limited funds and limited space so i decided if i was going to have a layout it should be HO. And what i mean by the unrealistic running...most ive seen that my friends have go 0 to 60 in 0.1 and i dunno...it just dosent look realistic. http://youtube.com/watch?v=gdmu4zSwel8&feature=related like that...see how smoothly it runs? i want my trains to run that smooth. And have a smooth takeoff. Also how would i control individual trains like i said earlier?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

You need smooth running, properly weighted locomotives for this. Slow speed operation must be good if you want it to be realistic. Wal-mart won't be any help there, that I can almost guarantee. What you should do is go to your local hobby shop and have them demo some trains for you and see what you like, and how much it costs 

I wish I had a video camera, I would show you some of my Marklin locos that start running on the first speed step, and will go 1 millimeter every 2 seconds or slower.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

More information on DCC:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Command_Control


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

thank you! Also...how do i know if a train is DCC compatible?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Check the specs for it.. If it's old and cheap, chances are it is not DCC compatible. In a couple days you will know more about DCC in general and able to tell what is what.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you! And ok...last question. About how much is a reasonable DCC transformer? and whats the average price range for good quality (not too high tho) but not cheap engines? I'd like to get a good idea about how much i'll be spending.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Good question, hopefully one of the DCC guys here can help. I use a form of DCC with my Marklin models but it's slightly different, called Marklin Motorola format.

Marklin digital engines start at around $200 and the Central Station to control them is about $700 if you bought it by itself. It's pretty pimp though as it has a touch screen to do all the controls 

However, most DCC equipment is far cheaper than that, and I'm sure you can find bargains on DCC locos or do the conversion yourself.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

tworail said:


> Good question, hopefully one of the DCC guys here can help. I use a form of DCC with my Marklin models but it's slightly different, called Marklin Motorola format.
> 
> Marklin digital engines start at around $200 and the Central Station to control them is about $700 if you bought it by itself. It's pretty pimp though as it has a touch screen to do all the controls
> 
> However, most DCC equipment is far cheaper than that, and I'm sure you can find bargains on DCC locos or do the conversion yourself.



WHEW! lol...after reading the first few sentences my plan almost went up in a train wreck! lol


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

The great thing about DCC is that there are alot of companies and competition so the prices are pretty competitive.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

So...i guess heres the big question. I am 15 as stated with low income. Im also having to save for other things like rebuilding my vehicle for next year collage etc...i know this is hard to judge without me giving me specific information but do you think i could get something small going? my dad is very talented in crafting things and im sure we can find cheap alternatives to scenery but as far as the trains go and what i want...will it take a millionare to get it? I dont really care if i only have 1 DCC train to start with...i'd be happy.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

It should not be terribly expensive, even for a 15 year old. Reminds me of my days back then, I remember that cash was not in the 'plenty', and progress on alot of my projects was very slow.

Buy stuff second hand from eBay, you will save a ton of money that way, as long as it's a reputable person and things are in working order. I suspect $200-300 will get you pretty far... Do some research and let us know what your findings are.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Will do...im on ebay now. And i'd like to thank you for all your help!!!


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

For a first train i was looking at something like this. But i know the price is low and i wanted to know why? Is this a cheap low quality train??? http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SCALE-TRAINS...ryZ19132QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Edit: and hows something like this for a DCC transformer? http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-N-SCALE-TRAI...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Edit again: then probably something like this at first to pull... http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SCALE-MODEL-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

And as for the track...i have no idea what to get or whats what or what does this or that...lol


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

That looks like good entry level equipment in your price range.. however you should consider a 'starter set' ? Sometimes, but not all times, you will get more value for your money as it includes the locomotive and some rolling stock, the control unit and some track to get started. But the stuff you posted up seems like a good deal. Get some freight cars as well. If you are getting passenger coaches, get some with the same road name - there are some silver Santa Fe coaches from the same seller that look really nice for $10 more.

There is some people on here who have DCC as well, maybe we can find there posts.. have you looked in the DCC section?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Check out this link too:

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/intro2dcc.htm


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

HOtrainz..
you should definately go with a starter set of bachmann or something at your local hobby shop. i just bought a dcc bachmann set that has two engines, two rolling stock, and one caboose with enough track to run a pretty good circle. i love it to start with. will be easy to add on to and build a scene around. i paid 180 for it. by the time you get finished buying each piece seperately you'll pay more than that.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

blinndside said:


> HOtrainz..
> you should definately go with a starter set of bachmann or something at your local hobby shop. i just bought a dcc bachmann set that has two engines, two rolling stock, and one caboose with enough track to run a pretty good circle. i love it to start with. will be easy to add on to and build a scene around. i paid 180 for it. by the time you get finished buying each piece seperately you'll pay more than that.


This sounds like a great deal. Which set was it, any links?


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.trains.com/mrr/default.aspx?c=a&id=2112

is the link to the bachmann dcc set i bought. its just a video describing it. i actually bought it at hobby lobby. i love the price i paid for it and its great until i get my prewar set.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Great set, really good value actually.

Too bad the guy is terrible on the video! If I were Bachmann I'd be pissed.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hopefully that is nobody's friend or brother or whatever, just think he could be a little more confident.. but after all, this is model trains


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

ya i agree. he's a little dull. haha. doesn't do the set justice though. man i'm so excited i found this forum and this hobby. i can tell this is gonna keep me interested for years


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

blinndside said:


> http://www.trains.com/mrr/default.aspx?c=a&id=2112
> 
> is the link to the bachmann dcc set i bought. its just a video describing it. i actually bought it at hobby lobby. i love the price i paid for it and its great until i get my prewar set.


thank you! Does this engine run smoothly? If so how well?


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

I watched the video. VERY informative and answered alot of my questions! that EZ track...if i decide later to use a different track will the digi command still hook to it???


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

HOtrainz said:


> I watched the video. VERY informative and answered alot of my questions! that EZ track...if i decide later to use a different track will the digi command still hook to it???


Yes, you will still be able to use your DCC if you change the track type...


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

ya. so go get one. i love it.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Now for the track...which would be best to start with? im totally clueless there.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

I also have another question...ive seen a couple HO trains with automatic uncouplers...how would i get that? Like so i can run trains into sidings and stuff.

Edit: lol i apologize...things keep poping into my head but...in my previous experience with O gauge you cant climb hills with a normal train. I would think HO is the same. So how do people make thier trains go up hill while keeping traction?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

HOtrainz said:


> Edit: lol i apologize...things keep poping into my head but...in my previous experience with O gauge you cant climb hills with a normal train. I would think HO is the same. So how do people make thier trains go up hill while keeping traction?


I do not know about HO scale trains, but I know that newer O scale trains (MTH at least) now have rubber on one set of drive wheels...


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Well so do mine...actually my old ones do too but they still lose traction.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

HOtrainz said:


> Well so do mine...actually my old ones do too but they still lose traction.


How big are the grades you are climbing and with how many cars? I have never had a problem before...


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol well it was a pretty good slope...and with very few cars...like 8


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

HOtrainz said:


> *Lol well it was a pretty good slope*...and with very few cars...like 8


That may be why... Think about real train tracks, the grades are so shallow you would never know they were there...



www.nmra.org said:


> How fast can you climb to get over a track? I mentioned grades a short time ago. I really like a maximum of 2%, 2" climb in 100" of track (this can be rounded off to 96", or eight feet). When you are limited to a 4'x8' board, you either don't climb or you go steeper than 2%. My maximum is 3%, 3" per 100", and I find that I have no serious problems with it. A 4% grade is getting pretty steep and really affects the ability of an engine to haul a train a lot. I have seen some trestle sets that worked out to be nearly 8%; some locos made it to the top and others didn't.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Good point. thanks. any info on the auto uncouplers?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

HOtrainz said:


> Good point. thanks. any info on the auto uncouplers?


Not really since I do not know too much about HO-gauge track... I tried searching for an "uncoupler" track section, but could not find one in the Bachmann EZ-Track system...

EDIT: Yes HOtrainz, I did mean HO scale, LOL...


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok! thanks anyway! (and did you mean HO?)


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

If you are using Kadee couplers which have metal 'air hose' attached to the coupler, you can put a magnet in between the rails, as KD makes them for this purpose.

But with EZ track I think the options are limited unless they actually make a section with an uncoupler in it.. my guess this would be one of the short falls of EZ track.

In between rails:










Underneath track / roadbed:










This is Kadee's electro-magnetic uncoupler:











OR... you could just use a small bamboo skewer in the interim - works like a charm and is 10 cents or less.. 

You just stick it between the couplers and it uncouples them.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

tworail said:


> If you are using Kadee couplers which have metal 'air hose' attached to the coupler, you can put a magnet in between the rails, as KD makes them for this purpose.
> 
> But with EZ track I think the options are limited unless they actually make a section with an uncoupler in it.. my guess this would be one of the short falls of EZ track.
> 
> ...


Haha good idea. I might find an electro magnet and put under my track thats a good idea..


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

Blindside...if i get that train you were talking about can i auto uncouple cars?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know if any HO scale train except for Marklin does this, but I have been out of the loop so I am not sure..

It was a big feature that drew me to Marklin trains, the ability to uncouple cars from the locomotive - a function called 'telex' couplers. It works very well.


----------



## blinndside (Feb 24, 2008)

HOtrainz said:


> Blindside...if i get that train you were talking about can i auto uncouple cars?


yes. but it'll be very primitive. i.e. a magnet that sits under the track. you can modify this like tworail showed. i'm still not too keen on the particulars of it as i just got the set and haven't tried to find an auto uncoupler. if you figure out a way please let me know. but all i know of is by magnet.


----------



## HOtrainz (Feb 27, 2008)

What im asking is...are the cars compatible? Does it have unlaching uncouplers that would work like that?


----------

